# High Pressure Heat Press - SMOKING!!!!



## heaterhosen (Jan 2, 2016)

Hi there!

I have a high pressure heat press machine huh-f15/f20/f24.
On my last use, it started smoking, and had a really bad burning smell. What do I need to do??? Is there a part I need to change out?


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

The bad news is that that is an electrical connection or part frying. The good news is that you will probably be able to find the problem with a visual inspection due to the heat damage ( without a whole bunch of electrical testing) Open it up and look for burnt or melted connections. oh, yeah..... unplug it first


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Could be a defective relay or controller. Or as Jay says, a faulty wire connection.


----------

